# Consider 2013 TTRS or M3



## ttredline (Jan 6, 2012)

I had a test drive on BMW M3 (E92 4.0 V8 414bhp) last week and it was freaking insane!!!! The rubber plastic interior looks crappy but the response, handling, brake, acceleration ... are just simply amazing. At 75k vs TTRS at 65k+, what would you pick and why? I would go for M3 for now but I havent got a chance to drive TTRS yet . 

Thanks!


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

I think most here will say TTRS, without a doubt. 

First, the things that sway me are the uniqueness of the car, shape and rarity, especially being an RS model. You don't see a lot around. The M3, although nice, still looks like EVERY other BMW on the road. 

Second, the all wheel drive. We get pretty bad winters around here and having all wheel drive with a proper winter tire setup makes this thing pretty amazing year round. I don't have to worry about snow all too much. 

Third, power and fuel economy. I'm getting 28-29 mpg while driving long distances; however, that doesn't mean I sacrifice power. My car was just tuned yesterday and with a simple stage 1 tune you can expect between 400 and 430 HP and ft lbs of torque depending on the tune and car... which in turn, makes these things into rockets (they already are). 

Yes the M3 is nice and I would never pass up the opportunity to own one if I could, but since I don't have enough cash for two cars, TTRS it is.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Two completely different classes of cars. The M3 is much larger with more interior space if that's a consideration. The TT-RS is essentially a two seater with good cargo space and a +2 penalty box that can carry small children or adults you don't like much. 
By pretty much all magazine racing, the RS is also a tick faster. HP/weight ratio and the launch advantage of AWD make for some impressive acceleration numbers for the TT and that's bone stock without the aforementioned tune. 
I had an E46 M3 and it served me well. Although the current generation is "more" in many ways, it also got heavier and much more thirsty. Pick what you want, but I don't consider these cars competitors to each other at all.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Tough choice. The Stig called the E92 M3 the best handling road car he's ever driven. That says a lot. 

On the other hand, only douchebags drive M3's so you might want to avoid that. Like sr_erick said, they're super common and look like any other BMW. That alone ruins it for me. That, and it sounds like a vacuum cleaner. It's got the weakest exhaust note for a sports car ever produced. It's really sad. 

Other than that, it's a pretty awesome car  

- Jeremy -


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Between these two cars I would vote for the M3 if steering feel and feedback, practicality, handling and V8 NA power and response were my priorities. The e92 M3 is simply one of the best all around drivers' cars out there today for the $ and if you dont option it out, it can be had for 60K for all the goodness it offers. Exhaust note is a cat-back away and that V8 at 8400 rpm will be one of the most amazing notes you will hear ... 

The TT-RS is an all around unique and very fast car that does most of the drivng for you. And it will be amazing in the winter and a blast to safely push on back roads. 

Drive one and you will get your answer- like someone else mentioned, they are very different cas aimed at different priorities/drivers.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

I was in the exact same boat as you, except throwing a C63 into the mix as well.. 

C63 was out because it was auto; though sounded epic and was a sledgehammer of thunderous power... big soft spot for them.. will buy one in a coupe if it ever comes in a manual..  

M3 was good, no question.. BUT...... Sounds diesel on cold start (engine, not exhaust), interior plastics are pathetic, steering/acceleration is great.. Exhaust noise is great.. Awesome if you want to drift and hang the a** out around the corners  Seats are useless, it's too common and you feel like a w**nker driving the typical "w**nker banker M3". In Aus, M3 is for those who know nothing about cars, want a luxury car and potter around in a DCT M3 thinking their amazing... VERY few use it for what it's meant to be used for.. 

TTRS.. for me it was a different animal. It's very unique here in Aus, goes hard and love the noise. AWD grip in the wet is epic and the car is sexy, more comfortable and rides very well. Seats (in aus) are awesome! Interior built qaulity, fit and finish is beyond any competitors.. 

Yes, there are draw backs such as rear seats, massive blind spots and car can be very temperamental i.e. when it's cold it's very jerky and it doesn't like the heat.. 

For me the TTRS is the be all and end all; for the price I paid for the car there was nothing that could come close in any aspect.. Unless I went to an RS5 (which they annoyingly don't do in manual so that was crossed off the list very quickly). 

TTRS isn't for everyone, I think it's a bit of an enthusiast car..


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

joshsmith said:


> TTRS isn't for everyone, I think it's every bit of an enthusiast car..


 Corrected it for you


----------



## Riz1 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have both a TT RS and a M3 sedan. The RS is more of a competitor for the 1M. The M3 is a much bigger car. The engine is amazing. The chassis especially with the competition package is great. The throttle response especially on downshifts is superior to the TT RS. I do like the uniqueness of the TT RS. I have yet to see one on the road except mine so far. I picked the M3 sedan to get some practicality. I can't really pick a favorite and that is my problem.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> On the other hand, only douchebags drive M3's so you might want to avoid that.
> 
> +1
> - Jeremy -


 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

pal said:


> Corrected it for you


 Thanks man; got my back  haha


----------



## ttredline (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for awesome input guys! Although I think M3 must be fun, I have this soft spot for TT :laugh: Until I have a test drive on TTRS, I wont go all-in to M3. Just a little bit disappointed with the curve of APR ECU tuning for '12 TT lately  



- Jeremy - said:


> On the other hand, only douchebags drive M3's so you might want to avoid that.


 You got a point there


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

joshsmith said:


> In Aus, M3 is for those who know nothing about cars, want a luxury car and potter around in a DCT M3 thinking their amazing... VERY few use it for what it's meant to be used for..


 Funny. I was talking to an M3 owner yesterday in the vehicle registration parking lot. The first thing he said was, "I'm not a car guy. I just bought the M3 because I wanted a fast, sporty sedan." 

- Jeremy -


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

SAME exact boat as you. Needed to make a decision between an M3 and a TTRS. Here's why I chose TTRS: 

Pros: 
Faster 
More Fuel Efficient 
AWD (MA has harsh winters) 
Rarer 

Cons: 
Smaller 
More expensive (a used M3 can be had for


----------



## Koa1 (Feb 21, 2012)

I was looking at M3 and C63 and i drove them bothl. C63 acceleration and exhaust decimated the M3 but the C63 just didn't look great. The M3 may shine on a track but its not very quick as a daily driver. If i was going to buy an expensive car i wanted it all, so i waited. When i got to see the TTRS in person and drive it, it was the perfect car. It had acceleration equivalent to C63, a great exhaust, handled great, and also looked insane in a slightly more reserved, timeless manner. Oh and great gas mileage, tuneability if it ever strikes me, and they're relatively rare. I never would have figured this out had i not seen and driven one so i hope you find one to test drive.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Funny. I was talking to an M3 owner yesterday in the vehicle registration parking lot. The first thing he said was, "I'm not a car guy. I just bought the M3 because I wanted a fast, sporty sedan."
> 
> - Jeremy -


 Lol! 

M3 drivers crack me up.. Over in Aus that is the case, they buy it because it's a top of the range 3 series and people who buy C63's are drug dealers or people who think they're 50cent...... Spastics! I have much fun munching all of these humps off the lights in my "hair dressers" car..


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

Not to rain on the parade, but there are plenty of enthusiasts with perfectly good driving skills who chose 2008+ M3s simply because they're fantastic cars.


----------



## twin__turbo (Apr 12, 2012)

I currently own both cars. It's a tough call. Each car has it's own unique character. The M3 is a great all around car, fast and hard when you want it to be and soft and smooth too. The one thing where Audi dropped the ball (IMHO) is the sport mode controlling three functions at once. The BMW lets you control the steering feel, the accelerator sensitivity, the suspension, the shift firmness (DCT) all with seperate controls and there is a button to remember those settings so you can turn them on when you want. I like the exhaust flap open and the sensitive accelerator but not the firm ride on local roads on my TT RS. I wish there were seperate buttons. The tunability of the TT RS is unmatched by the M3. The M3 is quick but you have to spend some serious cash to improve performance. As stated above, the engine note at 8400 rpm is amazing. Make sure you drive a manual transmission M3 before you buy. I hated the sloppy feel of the manual and ended up with the DCT. I love it (and it makes the wife happy too). If you are a torque guy, the M3 is not your car. That's were the TT RS shines, instant torque at any rpm. I can't wait until the car is flashed. Who knows, I may never drive the M3 again afterwards. Good luck with whatever car you choose.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Funny. I was talking to an M3 owner yesterday in the vehicle registration parking lot. The first thing he said was, "I'm not a car guy. I just bought the M3 because I wanted a fast, sporty sedan."
> 
> - Jeremy -


 Haha. That sounds about right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

fourtunes said:


> Not to rain on the parade, but there are plenty of enthusiasts with perfectly good driving skills who chose 2008+ M3s simply because they're fantastic cars.


 I agree, M3 is a great car - no doubt.. But most people buy it because it's the top of the range 3 series.. And usually in a bloody "DCT" - i.e. automatic... 



twin__turbo said:


> I currently own both cars. It's a tough call. Each car has it's own unique character. The M3 is a great all around car, fast and hard when you want it to be and soft and smooth too. The one thing where Audi dropped the ball (IMHO) is the sport mode controlling three functions at once. The BMW lets you control the steering feel, the accelerator sensitivity, the suspension, the shift firmness (DCT) all with seperate controls and there is a button to remember those settings so you can turn them on when you want. I like the exhaust flap open and the sensitive accelerator but not the firm ride on local roads on my TT RS. I wish there were seperate buttons. The tunability of the TT RS is unmatched by the M3. The M3 is quick but you have to spend some serious cash to improve performance. As stated above, the engine note at 8400 rpm is amazing. Make sure you drive a manual transmission M3 before you buy. I hated the sloppy feel of the manual and ended up with the DCT. I love it (and it makes the wife happy too). If you are a torque guy, the M3 is not your car. That's were the TT RS shines, instant torque at any rpm. I can't wait until the car is flashed. Who knows, I may never drive the M3 again afterwards. Good luck with whatever car you choose.


 Point proven about Automatic.. 

I agree with almost everything you say about how good the M3 is..... Except I hate the complexity of having to fiddle with 10 different controls.. I love that I can press "S" and it does everything all at once, VW/Audi are very good at making everything idiot proof and I love that about them! And except about the manual; when I drove the manual I thought it was a great gearbox, very tight but very notchy and you needed to be forcefull with it.. The gearbox in my RS has losened up beautifully and is as slick as ever - she is running like a dream!!  

I came out of an R32; I think the only thing the TTRS needs is to be more shouty from the noise it makes.. If I floor it I want it to be M3/C63 loud, not Golf GTI loud..


----------



## ttredline (Jan 6, 2012)

ahhh this thread makes me hate my local dealer even more. They dont have a TT RS for test drive and I have to order it. Delivery might take up to 4,5 months :|. At this rate I may just order a TT RS and pray. When it comes to choose between 2 of them, I lean toward to TT RS but there are still risks involved given that I havent tried it out yet. IMO, the big thumb downs about M3 are: 
- lack of uniqueness, look just like all other BMW 
- super crappy plastic interior 

I have my TT for 4 months now and it never fails to satisfy me. The only thing I dont like about TT is throttle response. Imaging you are at stop sign when the green turns on and some WRX crap flies by :facepalm:. Hope TT RS is better. 

There are a lot of WRX here in WA anyway and some douchebags M3 too :laugh:


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

ttredline said:


> ahhh this thread makes me hate my local dealer even more. They dont have a TT RS for test drive and I have to order it. Delivery might take up to 4,5 months :|. At this rate I may just order a TT RS and pray. When it comes to choose between 2 of them, I lean toward to TT RS but there are still risks involved given that I havent tried it out yet. IMO, the big thumb downs about M3 are:
> - lack of uniqueness, look just like all other BMW
> - super crappy plastic interior
> 
> ...


 Your only hope may be to try to attend a regional Get-Together or something. I imagine that there are more than a few people that would be interested in getting a ride in someone's RS. And I'm willing to bet that someone with an RS would be happy to oblige. If you want to fly to Germany, I can give you a ride around the 'Ring in mine  

- Jeremy -


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Your only hope may be to try to attend a regional Get-Together or something. I imagine that there are more than a few people that would be interested in getting a ride in someone's RS. And I'm willing to bet that someone with an RS would be happy to oblige. If you want to fly to Germany, I can give you a ride around the 'Ring in mine
> 
> - Jeremy -


 Can I come too????


----------



## twin__turbo (Apr 12, 2012)

joshsmith said:


> I agree, M3 is a great car - no doubt.. But most people buy it because it's the top of the range 3 series.. And usually in a bloody "DCT" - i.e. automatic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah, that's the point of the M button, no fiddling. Set all of the settings once and store it under the M button. Also, there are another set of settings for each key. When I get in the car, the suspension and the throttle are in sport mode. When the wife gets in, everything is set to soft and boring. With the M button, I have the suspension, throttle, steering and tranny in Sport Plus mode just in case someone pulls up next to me and wants to play. One button and I'm ready to go. It is very versatile IMHO. Unfortunately, they made launch control somewhat complicated and most of the time you cannot enable it in time, especially at the track.


----------



## ttredline (Jan 6, 2012)

- Jeremy - said:


> Your only hope may be to try to attend a regional Get-Together or something. I imagine that there are more than a few people that would be interested in getting a ride in someone's RS. And I'm willing to bet that someone with an RS would be happy to oblige. If you want to fly to Germany, I can give you a ride around the 'Ring in mine
> 
> - Jeremy -


Nice, thanks!!! :laugh: a German guy says TT RS is awesome then that must be it :thumbup:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

ttredline said:


> Nice, thanks!!! :laugh: a German guy says TT RS is awesome then that must be it :thumbup:


He's an American! But he is still correct!


----------



## MitchyRS (Sep 14, 2011)

M3 1/4's in what 13secs? TTRS mid 11's (with £600 tune) low 12's OEM

M3 vs TTRS...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wl5vLGX6rI0&feature=relmfu

That's a tuned M3 vs stock TTRS


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

MitchyRS said:


> M3 1/4's in what 13secs? TTRS mid 11's (with £600 tune) low 12's OEM
> 
> M3 vs TTRS...
> 
> ...


👍👍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> He's an American! But he is still correct!


Haha! 👍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttredline (Jan 6, 2012)

MitchyRS said:


> M3 1/4's in what 13secs? TTRS mid 11's (with £600 tune) low 12's OEM
> 
> M3 vs TTRS...
> 
> ...


 vid says it all :laugh:


----------



## artemide8 (Sep 22, 2004)

I can tell you now TT gets a lot of attention than a M3 since not to many people own one ...the M3 is a legend and if you want a car on straight line performance its the M3...on a sllippery road testing Quattro always win..........I was looking at a 2009 M3 but after test driving a TT Im sold on the Audi...


----------



## NoPasaran (Feb 29, 2012)

An acquaintance, who lives in Moscow, changed from M3 to TTRS. On the question why he said TTRS felt more interesting to drive, but he could not explain the feeling. (In Russia BMWs are absolute cult, so you are not considered wanker banker if you drive an M3.)

Now, the interesting question is 

550hp/790Nm manual 2007 Porsche 997.1 Turbo with 39000 miles 
vs. 
420hp/600Nm manual 2010 TTRS with 15000 miles.


----------



## ttredline (Jan 6, 2012)

NoPasaran said:


> Now, the interesting question is
> 
> 550hp/790Nm manual 2007 Porsche 997.1 Turbo with 39000 miles
> vs.
> 420hp/600Nm manual 2010 TTRS with 15000 miles.


hey NoPasaran, I thought you have decided to stick with TT RS?


----------

